# Peanut or Runt



## Elbee10 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello All,
I am new here. I would appreciate your opinions on if our little mini-Rex is a runt or peanut. The baby is not yet a day old but as you can see much smaller than his or her siblings. He is a great walker and has a strong suckle. Hoping he is a runt 

Thank you!

Lisa


----------



## Elbee10 (Nov 27, 2018)

Also I have attached him to mom and he has a strong ferocious suckle.


----------



## jamesewaller (Nov 27, 2018)

Elbee10 said:


> Also I have attached him to mom and he has a strong ferocious suckle.


dear elbee,-great job-,the main thing here is acceptance by mom,-keep an eye on him,everyone deserves to live,-sincerely james waller


----------



## JBun (Nov 28, 2018)

It could possibly be a peanut but it's hard to tell from the photos. Indications of a peanut are bulging eyes and head, small ears set further back on the head, underdeveloped hips and hind legs. If it is a peanut, they usually don't survive past a week.
http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/peanuts.php


----------



## majorv (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m leaning towards it being a runt, but it still doesn’t mean he will make it...only time will tell. Just make sure he gets to feed each time. Sometimes the small ones get pushed away by the others if there are very many.


----------



## Elbee10 (Nov 29, 2018)

majorv said:


> I’m leaning towards it being a runt, but it still doesn’t mean he will make it...only time will tell. Just make sure he gets to feed each time. Sometimes the small ones get pushed away by the others if there are very many.


Thank you for your response!


----------



## Elbee10 (Nov 29, 2018)

Today the little guy is 3 days old and still eating and a fast little booger. I try to give him his own additional time with mom.


----------



## Elbee10 (Nov 29, 2018)

3 days in comparison with his siblings. He is always the one moving around so he is blurry. Not listless at all.


----------



## JBun (Nov 29, 2018)

The fact that he is really active and eating well is a good sign. I had a runt that was more than half the size of her siblings at 8 weeks old. She caught up in size and at 6 years old now she isn't any smaller than her siblings. In fact she is bigger than some of them.


----------



## Elbee10 (Nov 29, 2018)

JBun said:


> The fact that he is really active and eating well is a good sign. I had a runt that was more than half the size of her siblings at 8 weeks old. She caught up in size and at 6 years old now she isn't any smaller than her siblings. In fact she is bigger than some of them.


Thank you!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm voting runt, and hope he/she lives a good long life! He/she is so cute!


----------



## majorv (Dec 2, 2018)

Good idea to give him extra feeding time...he isn’t filling out like the other two so every little bit will help him!


----------



## Jess broadman (Dec 2, 2018)

Kinda hard to tell without seeing the others, hope he hangs in there and bulks up a bit in the next week.

Is there any updates today? I've been thinking about this little guy since I saw your post!


----------



## Elbee10 (Dec 2, 2018)

He is getting thinner still, he is active and not listless. I give him extra time with mom who isn’t so excited to feed outside her schedule and I have been hand feeding.


----------



## Elbee10 (Dec 2, 2018)

Skinny love


----------



## SableSteel (Dec 3, 2018)

He is very much a peanut
The small, pointed and far set back ears, along with underdeveloped hindquarters, is a classic indicators of that.


----------



## Elbee10 (Dec 3, 2018)

SableSteel said:


> He is very much a peanut
> The small, pointed and far set back ears, along with underdeveloped hindquarters, is a classic indicators of that.


Thank you. Each day I see more peanut features as he seems to be withering away.  not sure what to do as I know he is suffering.


----------



## Elbee10 (Dec 3, 2018)

1 week old and his siblings are thriving as it is a small litter of three and getting tons of milk. He continues to wither and looks bonier each day.


----------



## Elbee10 (Dec 3, 2018)

Elbee10 said:


> 1 week old and his siblings are thriving as it is a small litter of three and getting tons of milk. He continues to wither and looks bonier each day.


----------



## CharlieRae (Dec 4, 2018)

From your pictures in the thread, it looks like a peanut, the odd hind end is a sign of a peanut & it's ears are not quite normal. Poor little guy. Sorry you have to deal with such an unfortunate little baby. The tiny fighters seem to be the ones we love the most. :-(


----------



## majorv (Dec 4, 2018)

The later photos do show a problem in hind end development. I know it’s harder to watch them go after you’ve tried hard to help him.


----------



## Elbee10 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you all. The bunny continued to decline and passed on.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Jan 14, 2019)

Did he make it? I know this is an old thread but I NEED to know!!! I feel so bad I hope he made a turnaround.


----------



## Elbee10 (Jan 14, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> Did he make it? I know this is an old thread but I NEED to know!!! I feel so bad I hope he made a turnaround.


No I’m sorry he passed.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't be sorry for me. I'm sorry for you. I know how it feels to put so much effort into saving one of your buns and it didn't make any difference. I do feel your pain and it is no different than having one for 1 or 2 weeks or 10 years. It hurts the same maybe one pain last longer but it doesn't make it account any less.


----------

